# Call of Duty : World at War - Problem -.-*



## painschkes (23. November 2008)

_Jutn Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mir vorhin über Steam Call of Duty 5 gekauft.

Jetzt ist es fertig geladen , und ich hab es gestartet.

Kurz nachm starten kommt folgende Fehlermeldung : 

------------------------------------------------------------


Error during initialization : Unhandled exception caught.



Und ein Fenster wo nochmal folgendes drin steht : 


----- Initializing Renderer ----
execing ragdoll.cfg from disk
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Trying SMP acceleration...
...succeeded.
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 3.0
Vertex shader version is 3.0
Shader model 2.0 code path is available.
Shader model 3.0 code path is available.
Using Shader model 3.0 code path because it is the best available path on this hardware.
Attempting 1024 x 768 fullscreen with 32 bpp at 60 hz
Game window successfully created.
Using 4x anti-aliasing
Creating Direct3D device...
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 0
Loading fastfile code_post_gfx
Loading fastfile ui
Loading fastfile common
Loading fastfile patch
Initializing render targets...
Requested frame buffer to be 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
DirectX returned a frame buffer that is 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
Initializing static model cache...
Initializing dynamic buffers...
Initializing particle cloud buffer...
Creating Direct3D queries...
Loading fastfile 'code_post_gfx'
used 1.13 MB memory in DB alloc
Setting initial state...
DirectX reports 1024 MB of video memory and 2736 MB of available texture memory.
Using video memory size to cap used texture memory at 1008 MB.
Texture detail is set automatically.
Using picmip 0 on most textures, 0 on normal maps, and 0 on specular maps
Waited 16 msec for asset '$default' of type 'material'.
Waited 13 msec for asset 'light_corona' of type 'material'.
Waited 70 msec for asset 'shadowcaster' of type 'material'.
Waited 0 msec for asset 'shadowoverlay' of type 'material'.
Waited 5 msec for asset 'stencilshadow' of type 'material'.
Waited 0 msec for asset 'stencildisplay' of type 'material'.
Waited 56 msec for asset 'cinematic' of type 'material'.
Error: Could not load material "water_droplet".
Error: Could not load material "water_dynamic_spray".

------- sound system initialization -------
Loading fastfile 'ui'
used 39.49 MB memory in DB alloc


Error during initialization:
Unhandled exception caught

-------------------

Nun weiss ich nicht worums sich handelt.

Ich google nebenbei mal.

Danke schonmal für´s antworten._


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2008)

_Ich habs gefunden -_-

Musste nur die Soundeinstellungen umstellen.

-----------------


If you're on Windows Vista, go into:
Playback Devices > Speakers > Properties > Advanced
Then change your Default Format to: 24 bit, 48000 Hz (Studio Quality). 

-----------------_


----------



## Azuriel (24. November 2008)

finde nur ich den zusammenhang merkwürdig?

Error: Could not load material "water_droplet".
Error: Could not load material "water_dynamic_spray".

klingt als könnten die texturen nicht geladen werden. mit geänderten soundeinstellungen gehts aber .. komisch


----------



## Itachisan (24. November 2008)

Könnte ja sein das Soundfiles in den dateien "water_droplet" und "water_dynamic_spray" bei der Installation nicht richtig Kopiert wurden.
Naja, hatte solche Probleme anfangs mit CoD2, habs  einfach neuistalliert danach gings.


----------



## noname111 (26. November 2008)

@painschkes

Hallo, wollte wissen, wie man die soundeinstellungen im XP ändert? Bitte, um Hilfe. 

Danke!

MfG

noname1


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2008)

_Hast du da etwa das gleiche Problem? Hm , kenne es bis jetzt nur unter Vista - ich schau nachher nach der Arbeit mal._


----------



## MG_42 (5. Dezember 2008)

noname111 schrieb:


> @painschkes
> 
> Hallo, wollte wissen, wie man die soundeinstellungen im XP ändert? Bitte, um Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Hallo, Ich habe das gleiche Problem, nur ich finde in Windows nichts was ich im Sound (Herzfrequenz) Einstellen kann!  Komisch das so ein Geheimnis darum gemacht wird. In andern Foren wird davon geschrieben, aber nichts darüber wo und wie man das ändert. Schade.

Gruß MG_42


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2008)

_Ich hab "damals" einfach unter Vista den Sound umgestellt.. ich schau nachher nach der Arbeit mal wie´s unter XP ist._


----------



## painschkes (5. Dezember 2008)

_Gut , hab jetzt mal schnell geschaut.. das einzigste was zu finden war : 




If you get the above error when you launch the game, try one of these solutions to correct the problem:

* Vista
o Go to Control Panel
o The click on Hardware and Sound
o Click on Sound
o Double click on Speakers
o go to the Advanced tab
o Set the default format to 24 Bit, 48000 Hz (Studio Quality)


* XP Method 1
o Go to Control Panel
o Click on Performance and Maintenance
o Click on System
o Select the Hardware tab
o Click Device Manager
o Select Sound, video and game controllers
o Right click on Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device and select Disable


* XP Method 2
o Right click on My Computer,select Manage
o Click Device Manager
o Select Sound, video and game controllers
o Right click on Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device and select Disable_


----------

